# No Power Streering



## ScottMc73 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everone I am new to the fourm and just bought a 340 international and the power steering does not not work and I have no clue where the powersteering pump is located. The loader works and the 3 point hitch works but I can not steer the tractor at all. 

If you can help would be great

Thanks Scott


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know how similar they are, but my 350 International plumbs the lines for the power steering off the main pump/reservoir. It could be that your power steering sector is bad/leaking. Do you have any pressure at any of the lines hooked to the steering sector? If you do, then its probably the sector that needs attention. If not, then its probably in the hydraulic system.


----------



## ScottMc73 (Oct 2, 2011)

I just took off the line coming out of the lower end where the pump in located so seems there are two internal pumps , the main line for the loader comes out of there and the line for the powersteering comes out beside it. From what I understand the powersteering pump is piggyback on the main pump. When I took off the line for the powersteering maybe 20 psi of fluid was coming out. I can put my finger over of the line and almost stop the flow. 

My question now is, is there a filter or screen on the pick up of the power steering pump or is the pump shot?

Thanks for your help
Scott


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Parts information showa that the pump may be an engine driven unit or atramsmission driven unit.?? do you know which you have ???


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello, Is your tractor gas or diesel, and is it a utility model?


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

International's can be pretty tricky troubleshooting hydraulic problems. This link will give you schematic information about your tractor: http://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr02-5025ag02-5025-614. Make sure I have the correct tractor selected. If you are getting zero assist from the power steering and everrything else is working it sounds like the power steering pump is not working. It appears your power steering pump is driven by the transmission which, I feel, is better that the multi-control valve types. You are going to need a flow-rater to test the pressure at specific points in the hydraullic circuit. With one you are shooting in the dark. A few common sense things to try: make sure the fliuid level if full at ALL locations. There may be more than one dipstick to check. With the engine running remove the lines to the steering cylinder and see if you get any flow. If you get good flow from both lines I would be suspect of the steering cylinder. To test, bottom out the steering cylinder in either direction. Remove the line on the bottomed out side of the cylinder. Turn the steering wheel in that direction. If considerable flow is seen the cylinder is bypassing inside and will effect steering. Good luck and let me know what you do and the results.


----------



## ScottMc73 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a gas engine on this tractor and the pump is driven off the tranny, took the pump apart today it it is very scored so looks like a pump problem. Ordered one so hope that does the trick since it was not putting out any real pressure I would guess thats was my problem.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ScottMc73 (Oct 2, 2011)

Installed the new pump and I have Power Steering now, there was two different pumps for that tractor which now has one pump to fit the two models.


----------

